# a good bittorrent client

## nin_freak_

i've been searching all over, and i can't seem to find a good one.  i really like burst for windows, buti can't seem to find anything nearly as good for linux.  i've tried azureus, and it's pretty slow and has a lot of overhead, and most of the linux clients seem to put each download in it's own window.  i hear mldonkey supporst bittorrent, but i can't figure out how to use torrent files with it.  so what does everyone here use?

----------

## Taladar

Most people use btdownloadcurses.py or btlaunchmanycurses.py from the original bittorrent client inside a screen session (or even btdownload.py and btlaunchmany.py). You can start the *launchmany* variants with a directory as parameter and then just put the .torrent files in that directory and it automatically downloads them. To stop a download just remove the torrent file from the directory.

----------

## TheOneLord

I recommend Azureus (http://azureus.sourceforge.net/) as a very comfortable bittorrent-client written in Java.

```

*  net-p2p/azureus

      Latest version available: 2.2.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,718 kB

      Homepage:    http://azureus.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Azureus - Java BitTorrent Client

      License:     GPL-2 BSD

*  net-p2p/azureus-bin

      Latest version available: 2.2.0.0

      Latest version installed: 2.2.0.0

      Size of downloaded files: 10,407 kB

      Homepage:    http://azureus.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Azureus - Java BitTorrent Client

      License:     GPL-2 BSD

```

----------

## Fitzsimmons

 *nin_freak_ wrote:*   

> [snip] i've tried azureus, and it's pretty slow and has a lot of overhead[snip]

 

 *TheOneLord wrote:*   

> I recommend Azureus (http://azureus.sourceforge.net/) as a very comfortable bittorrent-client written in Java. [snip]

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

I use screen and btdownloadcurses.py - the one that ships with bittornado, which is pretty much the same thing as the normal bittorrent package except tornado has a few more options.

----------

## Magneto

qtorrent is cool so is btdownloadcurses  - i was an azureus fan until downloading 5 torrents caused java to make my system unusable - just killing enough downloads to regain control took 15 minutes- I wont use it again after that

----------

## GenKreton

I find it rather annoying I cannot leave azureus on over night or java flakes out and I am forced to kill -9 it.

I have since reverted back to the original client. Combined with screen you cannot lose. Screen is the most useful tool anyways, even if x dies you still have all your downloads going.

----------

## NocturnalCoffeeMan

I like qtorrent

----------

## nyteryda

I too like the standard Offical BitTorrents, I just stick it in screen and forget about it.

They also have the advantage that no torrent sites/trackers decide they don't like them and aren't allowed to connect.

If you combine them with screen you can also check them with ssh.

----------

## planet-admin

 *nyteryda wrote:*   

> I too like the standard Offical BitTorrents, I just stick it in screen and forget about it.
> 
> They also have the advantage that no torrent sites/trackers decide they don't like them and aren't allowed to connect.
> 
> If you combine them with screen you can also check them with ssh.

 

Agreed, and here's something to make it easy

(put in a bash script)

 #!/usr/bin/bash

  #

  # bt - run BitTornado with screen

  # Written by Carlo Sogono cs83 <at> uow <dot> edu <dot> au

  #

  which screen 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

  if test $? = 1

  then

      echo "Error: The application 'screen' cannot be found in the system"

      exit 1

  fi

  # Default maximum upload rate if nothing is specified in the command line

  MAXRATE=15

  if test -z $1

  then

      echo Error: No torrent file specified

     echo 'Usage: bt <file> [upload rate in kilobytes/second]'

      exit 1

  elif test ! -z $2

  then

      MAXRATE=$2

  fi

  screen /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.py --max_upload_rate $MAXRATE $1

<the end>

to do, simply run "bt torrent.torrent uploadinkbps"

Michael

----------

